# صورة عرش المجد



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معاكم *​ 
*ترنيمة صورة عرش المجد تعتبر من أجمل الترانيم بالنسبالى و أنا حبيت أضع كلمتها لكم*​ 
*و لو عندى الترنيمة mp3 كنت حطيتها بس هى عندى على dvd *​ 
*لتنزيل الترنيمة*
*من أوبريت سفر الرؤيا 
أورشليم السمائية
 شباب الانبا رويس*
*اضغط هنا*​ 
**++* صورة عرش المجد *++**
*+..+..+..+..+..+..+..+..+..+ *​ 
*+..+ القرار +..+*​ 
صورة عرش المجد شرحها لينا يوحنا من رؤياة ---> ( 2 )​ 
باب مفتوح فى السما و منادي ​ 
أصعد و أنظر مجد الله ----> ( 2 )​ 
شاف فى المنظر عرش جميل رمز الملك بكل بهاء 
و على العرش الجالس يشبة حجر اليشب رمز نقاء
زي عقيق باللون الأحمر لون الدم رمز فداااااااااااااااء​ 
قوس قزح من حول العرش علامة عهد وضعها زمان
كي لا أعود أفنيكم أيضآ ولا أهلككم بالطوفاااااااااااان
يعني الجالس رب و فادي و كمان قلبة كلة حنااااااااان​ 
حول العرش شيوخ جالسين فى عروش 24
12 رمز الأسباط و 12 تلميذ كارزيييييييييين
يعنى كنيسة العهدين حول العرش مجتمعين​ 
و من العرش بروق و رعود تخرج رمز لصوت الله
صوتة فية إنذار و وعود للي يعيش من غير وصاياة
واللي يعيش بالحب هايفرح و الخوف يخرج من جواة​ 
أمام العرش 7 مصابيح و بحر زجاج شبة البللور
دي معمودية و فيها الروح و الماء يغسلنا من الشرور
بالأتنين نعبر لسماة و نعاين كللي النوووووووووور​ 
و هناك أربعة أحياء مملوؤين من العيون
أسد و ثور و شبة إنسان و نسر طائر مجتمعون
رمز للأنجيليين عن المسيح مبشريييييييين​


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

*تم اضافة ملف الصوت الخاص بالترنيمة
لأنها فعلا 
رااااااااااااااااااااائعة​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يناير 2009)

الف الف الف شكر يا كوب كوب حبيبتي

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك يارب



​


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف الف الف شكر يا كوب كوب حبيبتي
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك يارب
> 
> ...



*على ايه بس
الترنيمة فعلا جميلة 
والشكر فى الاساس ليكى يا قمر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يناير 2009)

لاء بس انتي نطقتي المووضووع ​


----------



## botros_22 (29 يناير 2009)

جميل جـــدا شكرا يا فراشة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يناير 2009)

thank you


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أبريل 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> جميل جـــدا شكرا يا فراشة​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 


abanoup makram قال:


> thank you


 
ميرسي لمروركم الجميييييييل



​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي خااااااااالص 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي يا ابانوب على مرورك الجميل



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

ميررسى يا فراشه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا مان



​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا  الرب يباركك يا فراشة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

رائعه يا فراشه
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا جزيلا الرب يباركك يا فراشة


 



swety koky girl قال:


> رائعه يا فراشه​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى​




​


----------

